# [SOLVED] HP Personal Media Drive Not Recognized Within Its Drive Bay



## Son of Spam (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi there. 

I have an HP Media Center PC m7060n (Refurbished). 

I have Windows XP Build 2600 with Service Pack 2 installed. 

A few days ago, I bought a 500 GB HP Personal Media Drive (External). I slotted it into the Personal Media Drive Bay that comes built-into the Media Center PC. The Drive's lights came on and I could hear it powering up, but it wasn't being recognized by the computer. Alas, I hooked it up via the included USB and power cables, and lo-and-behold: there it was, sitting in my My Computer folder. 

While the fact that the drive works is positive, I don't want too many wires hanging around. I just REALLY want to be able to slot the External Hard Drive into its stated port. But again: it's not being recognized. 

What can I do to get it to communicate with my computer? :4-dontkno

Thanks. 

Caveat: I have forgone contacting HP Tech Support by phone because that costs money.

I tried their Online Chat Support, but the pop-up window just wouldn't load under Firefox. 

I tried in IE and it loaded...

but it just wouldn't connect. :upset:


----------



## Son of Spam (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Personal Media Drive Not Recognized Within Its Drive Bay*

Sorry, I don't mean to bump my own thread. But I did contact HP's Online Chat Support, but I was disconnected after I mentioned that my warranty was over. 

Please help.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HP Personal Media Drive Not Recognized Within Its Drive Bay*

Hi Son of Spam!!

Can I know what is your Personal Media Drive product number? I cannot open up the exact page for that device in HP.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HP Personal Media Drive Not Recognized Within Its Drive Bay*

Ok...can I know, you said that the drive is working fine when you using the cable, is that right? But when you insert it into the media drive bay, it won't load up?

Can you try to insert the drive into the media bay, and try to press it a little bit harder and see whether it detect your PMD. :grin:


----------



## Son of Spam (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Personal Media Drive Not Recognized Within Its Drive Bay*

hi, bhahar: Thanks for replying! 

Well, guess what..?

I took your advice about pressing the HD a little further AND IT WORKED! ray:

LMAO! I didn't want to force it because I didn't want to possibly damage anything. But little did I realize it COULD actually go further. 

Thank you so much for that simple piece of advice! I really appreciate it! 

Cheers! :wave:

-SOS


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HP Personal Media Drive Not Recognized Within Its Drive Bay*

Hi Son of Spam!!

Glad to hear that resolved your issue :grin:



Is there anything else you might want me assist? I would be glad to help you :grin::grin:


----------

